# Hollywood Strings Gold missing vibrato



## mickeyrouse (Dec 24, 2019)

I am trying again on an issue I first got into a couple years ago:
Vibrato on Hollywood Strings Gold. I’m using this in Pro Tools 12, with Windows 10. I have 16 gig RAM with a 7 core processor running at 4.5 gHz. My interface is a Universal Audio Quad silverface. I am using Hollywood Strings to complete arrangements in conjunction with sequenced parts using other various VI’s in complete piece arrangements.

My problem: I can’t get Hollywood Strings to return any kind of vibrato effect. I have tried loading every single instrument in the Powerful and Long Powerful articulation groups. I have tried randomly using keyswitches from C-1 to C1. I have varied the controller CC1 ( mod wheel)in all variable ranges from 0 to 127. I have tried the playable range in all the above for violins, violas, and cellos.
What I am expecting is vibrato something like what the violin sounds like in Expand!2 intrument plug-in included in pro tools. Lousy sounding instrument, but it IS vibrato.
I have had tons of well-meaning, but ineffective advice on this forum.
I have communicated extensively with Sounds On Line tech support. I have changed interfaces (to a focusrite Solo).
I have read the manual so many times I could have quoted it verbatim. I find the manual very descriptive on various effects that may be achieved, but short on just HOW to do something.
Nothing, but nothing, works. Not the slightest variation in pitch, amplitude, or timbre.
I do not have or want a keyboard. I do not plan to use this as a performance vehicle. Please don’t ask me why other than that- Too much time has been spent on what I consider to be off-topic.
I am clearly omitting something, likely so minor that it is first grade elemental. Whatever it is, I get nothing.
Can anyone out there help me with this?


----------



## muk (Dec 24, 2019)

Try this: load a patch that has "NV NV VB MV" in its name. With the modwheel (cc1) you crossfade between the vibrato layers, and the dynamic layers: non vibrato, non vibrato, vibrato, molto vibrato. With cc1 set to 127 you should get a fortissimo with molto vibrato. Does that work for you? 

Another thing to try are patches with "sus 6", "sus 9", or "sus 13" in their name. With these patches, you can control dynamics and vibrato independently of each other. CC1 controls the amount of vibrato (from none to molto vibrato), cc11 controls the dynamics.


----------



## mickeyrouse (Dec 24, 2019)

I think part of my problem is crossfade. The manual describes all kinds of characteristics and features of crossfades- but I can’t find in either the Gold or the Play manuals exactly HOW to set up a crossfade. They give an example for Sonar- I have Pro Tools.


----------



## mickeyrouse (Dec 24, 2019)

I have tried endless variations varrying CC1 with CC11 with patches- nada.


----------



## muk (Dec 24, 2019)

This is very unusual. Please do load a violin 1 patch with "NV NV VB MV" in its name. Paint a long note within the range of the violin in Pro Tools. In cc1, draw an ascending line from cc1=0 at the beginning of the note, to cc1=127 at the end of the note. Hit play. You should now be hearing this note gradually get louder and have more vibrato. If that is not the case, can you post an mp3 of the result so we can hear what is happening?


----------



## mickeyrouse (Dec 24, 2019)

Will be glad to- do you want the project file or the audio file?


----------



## muk (Dec 24, 2019)

The audio file. I work in Cubase so can't inspect your Pro Tools file. But if you post it maybe somebody else can have a look at it.


----------



## mickeyrouse (Dec 24, 2019)

Incidentally I have done that drill with violins, violas, and cellos with constantly varying CC1 and CC11 on just about all patches that seem to have vibrato in the name.


----------



## mickeyrouse (Dec 24, 2019)

(Sorry for the tardy reply- thank you Spectrum)
In this sample I am varying CC1 from extreme lo to extreme max- then in the following note extreme max to extreme low. I do this in each successive note. I also simultaneously vary CC11 in the same way, thus the obvious difference in expression/volume.


----------



## muk (Dec 24, 2019)

You know what? It does not work for me either. This ist the 1st Violins 3 NV NV VB MV RR Ni patch. Increasing cc1 from 1 to 127. According to the manual, p. 43, cc1 should control dynamics AND vibrato. Obviously, vibrato does not change at all. On the 'Sus 6', 'Sus 9', and 'Sus 13' patches vibrato did not work either.

Can anybody else confirm this? At the moment it looks like a rather severe functionality bug to me.


----------



## Zero&One (Dec 24, 2019)

Isn't this because it's the G2? I get the same, but moving up to A2 onwards there's vibrato?
(I may be missing the point also, so ignore if required)


----------



## Snarf (Dec 24, 2019)

Zero&One said:


> Isn't this because it's the G2? I get the same, but moving up to A2 onwards there's vibrato?
> (I may be missing the point also, so ignore if required)



Yeah it seems like they are trying to add vibrato on an open string


----------



## Manuel Stumpf (Dec 24, 2019)

Works for me.
Indeed the open G string of the Violin does not allow vibrato, that's why there is none.
Edit: Also for testing go to a much higher pitch, it is easier audible.


----------



## muk (Dec 24, 2019)

Facepalm! 🤦‍♂️ Of course it can't work on an open string.


----------



## mickeyrouse (Dec 24, 2019)

I understand about the open string- it was just included in the array of notes. For you folks actually getting vibrato, what DAW are you using? Are you doing anything other with a crossfade other than varying the level in CC1 or CC11? Or are you doing something I’m not catching in setting up a crossfade, like routing the output differently? What other settings may be relevant that I haven’t caught onto? Which instrument and patch are you getting vibrato on?


----------



## mickeyrouse (Dec 24, 2019)

Listening carefully, I do hear a subtle change in texture. But if that’s vibrato, it is the most anemic vibrato I’ve ever heard. Sounds more like the string needs resin, not much else. Vibrato in Expand!2 from Pro Tools is far more pronounced-and it is a sad sounding instrument. Maybe I’m asking for something Hollywood strings just doesn’t have the capability of delivering.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Jan 9, 2020)

Snarf said:


> Yeah it seems like they are trying to add vibrato on an open string


when they gave the note name I was like LOL that's why... where are you going to wiggle? your ears?


----------



## dadadave (Jan 10, 2020)

mickeyrouse said:


> Listening carefully, I do hear a subtle change in texture. But if that’s vibrato, it is the most anemic vibrato I’ve ever heard. Sounds more like the string needs resin, not much else. Vibrato in Expand!2 from Pro Tools is far more pronounced-and it is a sad sounding instrument. Maybe I’m asking for something Hollywood strings just doesn’t have the capability of delivering.



I imagine maxing out cc1 on patches that have MV (molto vibrato) in the name should give you an idea of the maximal amount of vibrato to expect in the library. IIRC unlike EW Symphonic Orchstra, HW Strings doesn't have patches with names like expressive that might suggest a more intense vibrato. But I might be remembering wrong, Hollywood Strings doesn't have the easiest patch structure and there's loads of them.


----------



## I like music (Jan 10, 2020)

mickeyrouse said:


> Listening carefully, I do hear a subtle change in texture. But if that’s vibrato, it is the most anemic vibrato I’ve ever heard. Sounds more like the string needs resin, not much else. Vibrato in Expand!2 from Pro Tools is far more pronounced-and it is a sad sounding instrument. Maybe I’m asking for something Hollywood strings just doesn’t have the capability of delivering.



I'd say it is a subtle but noticeable change. Weirdly, when I first got the strings, I was like "what? THAT'S IT? THAT'S THE VIBRATO?" A few years later I reinstalled and was immediately fond of the vibrato. It was smudgey (I have Gold only so I guess that close mic clarity is missing) but in dense orchestrations I feel you can definitely tell the vibrato is there. Are you able to post an example? Perhaps I'll post an example later and you can tell me if you're hearing the same thing?


----------



## mickeyrouse (Jan 11, 2020)

For all following this thread commenting about open string vibrato, please note that in my test tried two full chromatic scales, which of course will have four open string notes that will be vibrato free. However the complete two octaves of the chromatic scale is without discernible vibrato.


I like music said:


> I'd say it is a subtle but noticeable change. Weirdly, when I first got the strings, I was like "what? THAT'S IT? THAT'S THE VIBRATO?" A few years later I reinstalled and was immediately fond of the vibrato. It was smudgey (I have Gold only so I guess that close mic clarity is missing) but in dense orchestrations I feel you can definitely tell the vibrato is there. Are you able to post an example? Perhaps I'll post an example later and you can tell me if you're hearing the same thing?


i have posted a sample of my efforts.


----------



## I like music (Jan 11, 2020)

mickeyrouse said:


> For all following this thread commenting about open string vibrato, please note that in my test tried two full chromatic scales, which of course will have four open string notes that will be vibrato free. However the complete two octaves of the chromatic scale is without discernible vibrato.
> 
> i have posted a sample of my efforts.



That's the hw Vibrato. I'm on my phone so the next comment might be wrong. However, I hear the Vibrato come in and go out. Almost as if the dynamics are affecting it. That's puzzling because you have already said that you used the powerful patches which keep them independent.

If unsure, take an open string and play it without legato, it should play open. Then if you lead into the same note with a legato transition, it'll play it In a different position and thus you'll have a way of comparing the "open" note played open or in a higher position but this time with vib.

The legato slur patch definitely behaves this way. 

But yes, I heard some Vibrato there.


----------



## dadadave (Jan 12, 2020)

mickeyrouse said:


> For all following this thread commenting about open string vibrato, please note that in my test tried two full chromatic scales, which of course will have four open string notes that will be vibrato free. However the complete two octaves of the chromatic scale is without discernible vibrato.
> 
> i have posted a sample of my efforts.



I hear a vibrato in this. Not as intense as, say, in a solo gypsy-style violin


mickeyrouse said:


> For all following this thread commenting about open string vibrato, please note that in my test tried two full chromatic scales, which of course will have four open string notes that will be vibrato free. However the complete two octaves of the chromatic scale is without discernible vibrato.
> 
> i have posted a sample of my efforts.



I hear vibrato here. Not as intense as, say, a solo gypsy-style violin, but it's there (maybe not in the first note, which might be an open string, I only listened once, don't remember)


----------



## sIR dORT (Jan 13, 2020)

That is the HWS vibrato. One thing to note as well is that HWS is a more symphonic library compared to many alternative string libraries today, and so you're not going to hear as much vibrato compared to a library with smaller sections, such as CSS or SCS. Imagine trying to get a noticeable vibrato on HZS


----------



## Rtomproductions (Jan 18, 2020)

Lol wut? There's plenty of vibrato in those clips. Obs you won't get any on open strings (G2). HS has quite large section sizes, so the vibrato effect isn't as dramatic as it will be in smaller sections due to the fact that the more players you have, the less any one player's vibrato will stand out. If vibrato has a peak and a trough, if you get enough unsynchronized peaks and troughs they sort of "cancel" each other out.

In my experience, CSS and Hollywood Strings are the single best string libraries out there in terms of sound, pitch, and timbre. HS and CSS have probably the smoothest legato transitions out there.


----------

